# levothroid vs. synthroid



## prettynikki5

i was feeling GREAT on Levothroid 112mcg, so much so that I hadn't an inkling that my TSH was over 10...doc upped my dosage to 125mcg and the pharmacy gave me Synthroid this time instead of Levothroid. I have specifically requested for all my refills to be Levothroid instead of the various other kinds (levothyroxine) because I find that I feel my best on the Levothroid. 2-3 weeks into the Synthroid, I am feeling achey, headaches, waking up SUPER tired in the mornings and just not feeling AS good as I was prior to taking the Synthroid. Is this common? Should I go back to the Levothroid? I have read on these boards that people feel better on specific meds and cannot interchange manufacturers etc...The only positive difference I see with the Synthroid is that my hair is not falling out and getting thicker and healthy again. So confused, wondering which route to take here.... Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn

You need to re-test after 6 weeks on a change of brand. It sounds like you need more Synthroid. SInce it's been 3 weeks call your doctor, tell them your symptoms and ask for a lab and increase.


----------



## prettynikki5

I asked the doc to switch me back to Levothroid at the 125 mcg dosage. Within 3 days I feel myself getting back on track, I mean I was really feeling great on this stuff before. Taking the Synthroid at even a higher dosage than the Levothroid for a couple of weeks made me feel pretty bad, like a regression of sorts, but I am surely feeling much much better back on the Levothroid. I am amazed at how much better I feel on the GENERIC instead of the Synthroid. Never would have guessed that...Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros

prettynikki5 said:


> i was feeling GREAT on Levothroid 112mcg, so much so that I hadn't an inkling that my TSH was over 10...doc upped my dosage to 125mcg and the pharmacy gave me Synthroid this time instead of Levothroid. I have specifically requested for all my refills to be Levothroid instead of the various other kinds (levothyroxine) because I find that I feel my best on the Levothroid. 2-3 weeks into the Synthroid, I am feeling achey, headaches, waking up SUPER tired in the mornings and just not feeling AS good as I was prior to taking the Synthroid. Is this common? Should I go back to the Levothroid? I have read on these boards that people feel better on specific meds and cannot interchange manufacturers etc...The only positive difference I see with the Synthroid is that my hair is not falling out and getting thicker and healthy again. So confused, wondering which route to take here.... Thanks!


It is advised that one sticks with the same med. What did your doctor write on the Rx?? Your doctor should be specific saying no generics, no substitutions.

Your pharmacy also does not have the right to switch you w/o your approval and your doctor's approval.


----------



## Lovlkn

Andros said:


> It is advised that one sticks with the same med. What did your doctor write on the Rx?? Your doctor should be specific saying no generics, no substitutions.
> 
> Your pharmacy also does not have the right to switch you w/o your approval and your doctor's approval.


Andros,

She likes the generic.

The way the doctor needs to write the prescription is for the "brand" of generic such as "Levothyroid".

The doctor then needs to sign in the NO substitutions line.

It is up to the patient to make sure the pharmacy uses Levothyroid and check with the pharmacist the first time to be sure it is indeed levothyroid.

My prescriptions are written for Unithroid which is considered generic and he signs in the NO substitutions line.


----------



## prettynikki5

Now, I know what everyone means about the titration process being such a journey!

Now that I have switched back to Levothroid, my hair is not so healthy (falling out again and dry), man how nice it was to have good hair again, LOL! What gives? 
I also am having sinus issues right now and I am wondering if maybe health issues is why it seemed like the synthroid wasn't working for me? Does this make sense? Is it that we need extra 'oomf' in our thyroxine when we are sick/on our periods? Does our thyroid need to work harder during these times? I am so confused, now I don't know if I made the right choice to switch back to the levothroid.
Ahhhhhh!
So frustrating...


----------



## Andros

Lovlkn said:


> Andros,
> 
> She likes the generic.
> 
> The way the doctor needs to write the prescription is for the "brand" of generic such as "Levothyroid".
> 
> The doctor then needs to sign in the NO substitutions line.
> 
> It is up to the patient to make sure the pharmacy uses Levothyroid and check with the pharmacist the first time to be sure it is indeed levothyroid.
> 
> My prescriptions are written for Unithroid which is considered generic and he signs in the NO substitutions line.


Thank you my sweet friend!!hugs1


----------



## Lovlkn

prettynikki5 said:


> Now, I know what everyone means about the titration process being such a journey!
> 
> Now that I have switched back to Levothroid, my hair is not so healthy (falling out again and dry), man how nice it was to have good hair again, LOL! What gives?
> I also am having sinus issues right now and I am wondering if maybe health issues is why it seemed like the synthroid wasn't working for me? Does this make sense? Is it that we need extra 'oomf' in our thyroxine when we are sick/on our periods? Does our thyroid need to work harder during these times? I am so confused, now I don't know if I made the right choice to switch back to the levothroid.
> Ahhhhhh!
> So frustrating...


I'm curious... what are your last 2-3 lab's?

Changing back and forth between different levothyroxine manufacturers is most likely the cause of your not feeling well.

Try your best to stick it out 6 weeks and lab.


----------



## prettynikki5

Lovlkn said:


> I'm curious... what are your last 2-3 lab's?
> 
> Changing back and forth between different levothyroxine manufacturers is most likely the cause of your not feeling well.
> 
> Try your best to stick it out 6 weeks and lab.


That is exactly what I have been thinking. I plan on staying on the levothroid until my next labs in Oct. I was found to be HYPO my last labs were TSH 10.68, but I was feeling better then, on the lower dosage, than I am feeling now, and I think you are right, I think it is because I switched manufacturers. It's funny. because now, on the higher dosage I FEEL alot of the hypo symtoms (tired, dry hair, unrefreshing sleep, bloated, achey etc.) felt none of that before and had no idea I was hypo, it's like going and getting labs made way for this path of feeling awful! I felt fine before, high TSH and all, LOL! I'm sure things will be fine a few more weeks on the levothroid.
Thank you!!!


----------

